# شريط مزاميرو 2



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2008)

شريط مزاميرو 2 للاطفال 
شريط جميل جدا للاطفال 
والشريط دة هو اللى نزلت فيه ترنيمة نونو 
التحميل من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/7822009/9cfcb52f/_2_.html
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط مزاميرو 2*

حلو اوى يا جورج
وبما انى وطنية شويتين حبيت اوى ترنيمة بحب يارب بلدى وطريقتها تجنن
ميرسى يا جورج على الشريط التحفة ده​


----------



## the servant (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط مزاميرو 2*

تسلم ايدك جورج الشريط رائع​


----------



## the servant (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط مزاميرو 2*

تسلم ايدك جورج الشريط رائع​


----------



## psych0 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط مزاميرو 2*

الف شكر على الشريط الجميل


----------



## mark (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط مزاميرو 2*

ربنا يعوضك الشريط اكثر من رائع ،والمنتدى اروع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك...


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يخليكم كلكم يا جماعه 
وميرسى خالص على تشجيعكم لضعفى ​


----------



## Messias (4 ديسمبر 2008)

محتاج ترنيمه نونو دى جى


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2008)

> محتاج ترنيمه نونو دى جى


*يعنى ايه نونو دى جى *
*الترنيمة موجودة فى الشريط وجودتها كويسه *
*وفيه كمان التسجيل بتاع قناة سى تى فى  حطيتهولك فى  الرد على طلب الترنيمة فى موضوع طلبات الترانيم *
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

راااااااااااااائع يا جو ​

ميررررررسى ليك ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

